# Mac Apps



## Lee Knowles (May 21, 2015)

Hi all

When i first got my mac i downloaded topico5 and it worked fine

I tried to play it yesterday and it said it was corrupted delete and re download which I did.

If i try to open it now it flashes and doesn't open. I have also downloaded civilization and this does the same. My other applications open fine though

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance

Lee


----------



## Forgend (Nov 24, 2020)

You can delete old file and download latest version of Software on your system


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 24, 2020)

Forgend said:


> You can delete old file and download latest version of Software on your system


This does not help the OP since this is a 5 year old post and the OP has not come back since this posting.


----------

